# Εγκαταστάσεις > Επίγεια & Δορυφορική Λήψη >  >  pixel-ιάσματα στην ΕΡΤ

## zoran

Κυρίως στην ΕΡΤ το έχω παρατηρήσει και στο κανάλι της Βουλής και δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί συμβαίνει! Σε άλλη tv χρησιμοποιόντας την ίδια κεραία δεν συμβαίνει κάτι τέτοιο.

TVChannelpixels.jpg

----------


## nestoras

> Κυρίως στην ΕΡΤ το έχω παρατηρήσει και στο κανάλι της Βουλής και δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί συμβαίνει! Σε άλλη tv χρησιμοποιόντας την ίδια κεραία δεν συμβαίνει κάτι τέτοιο.
> 
> TVChannelpixels.jpg



Ο Τσίπρας φταίει μάλλον...

----------


## Panoss

> Σε άλλη tv χρησιμοποιόντας την ίδια κεραία δεν συμβαίνει κάτι τέτοιο.



Άρα μάλλον είναι θέμα αποκωδικοποιητή.

----------


## zoran

> Άρα μάλλον είναι θέμα αποκωδικοποιητή.



Aκόμα και έτσι να είναι να συμβαίνει μόνο στην ΕΡΤ και το κανάλι της Βουλής;

----------


## @962fm@

φιλος...
δες το επιπεδο σηματος και ποιοτητας εικονας σε ενα καναλι που δουλευει και σε αυτο της ερτ
αν εχουν διαφορα, κοιτα την κεραια σου, αν οχι θες αλλο δεκτη

----------


## zoran

> δες το επιπεδο σηματος και ποιοτητας εικονας σε ενα καναλι που δουλευει...



Πως το κάνω αυτό;

----------


## @962fm@

απο το μενου της tv αν ειναι ενσωματωμενος ο δεκτης,
απο το μενου του δεκτη αν ειναι εξωτερικος.
καπου θα εχει πληροφοριες για επιπεδο σηματος και ποιοτητα εικονας.
τα μεγαλυτερα νουμερα ειναι και τα καλυτερα.

----------


## radioamateur

Η εγκατάστασή σου πρέπει να ελεγχτεί από τεχνικό...

----------


## ggr

> Aκόμα και έτσι να είναι να συμβαίνει μόνο στην ΕΡΤ και το κανάλι της Βουλής;



Αυτο συμβαινει συχνα γιατι τα κρατικα καναλια εχουν λιγο χαμηλοτερη σταθμη σηματος, οποτε σε περιπτωσεις που υπαρχουν προβληματα στην εγκατασταση, ειναι τα πρωτα τα οποια παρουσιαζουν παγωματα εικονας.

----------


## zoran

Ποβλήματα στην εγκατάσταση? Όπως?

----------


## nestoras

> Αυτο συμβαινει συχνα γιατι τα κρατικα καναλια εχουν λιγο χαμηλοτερη σταθμη σηματος, οποτε σε περιπτωσεις που υπαρχουν προβληματα στην εγκατασταση, ειναι τα πρωτα τα οποια παρουσιαζουν παγωματα εικονας.




Νομίζω ότι φταίει περισσότερο η κωδικοποίηση που είναι 64QAM έναντι 16QAM των άλλων καναλιών. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να έχεις πολύ καλύτερο SNR για να αποκωδικοποιήσεις σωστά.

----------


## zoran

Τι είναι το SNR, έχει να κάνει με την ποιότητα της τηλεόρασης;

----------


## angel_grig

> Τι είναι το SNR, έχει να κάνει με την ποιότητα της τηλεόρασης;



SNR=Signal to Noise Ratio ,εχει να κανει με τον θορυβο στο σημα κυριως..

----------


## nestoras

> Τι είναι το SNR, έχει να κάνει με την ποιότητα της τηλεόρασης;



SNR ->Signal to Noise Ratio

Πολύ γενικά έχει να κάνει με το πόσο "καθαρό" είναι το σήμα σου από εξωτερικό θόρυβο.

Όσον αφορά στις κωδικοποιήσεις, για να το πω απλά: η 16QAM περιέχει λιγότερα σύμβολα από ότι η 64QAM για την ίδια ισχύ σήματος. Το γεγονός αυτό σημαίνει ότι η 16QAM είναι πιο αναίσθητη στο θόρυβο (απαιτείται χαμηλότερο SNR για την αποκωδικοποίηση) ενώ η 64QAM περιέχει 64 σύμβολα και για να αποκωδικοποιηθεί χρειάζεται υψηλότερο SNR.

To SNR σε γενικές γραμμές δεν έχει να κάνει με τον δέκτη σου αλλά με το ίδιο το σήμα και πως αυτό είναι κωδικοπιημένο.

----------


## her

> Η εγκατάστασή σου πρέπει να ελεγχτεί από τεχνικό...



Την διευθυνση του μαγαζιου σου μονο δεν μας ειπες...

----------


## nestoras

> SNR=Signal to Noise Ratio ,εχει να κανει με τον θορυβο στο σημα κυριως..




Μαζί το είαμε γράψει, τώρα το είδα!  :Smile:

----------


## zoran

Μπορώ να βελτιώσω το SNR?

----------


## her

Σε ποια περιοχη εισαι;
Η κεραια που κοιτα;
Δες σε ποια συχνοτητα ειναι συντονισμενη η ερτ

----------


## zoran

> Σε ποια περιοχη εισαι;
> Η κεραια που κοιτα;
> Δες σε ποια συχνοτητα ειναι συντονισμενη η ερτ



Πως θα δω σε τι συχνότητα είναι συντονισμένη η ΕΡΤ;

----------


## mikemtb

Την βρήκες την συχνότητα της ΕΡΤ?? 

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk

----------


## zoran

Δεν χρειάστηκε να τη βρώ, τελικά είχε στραβώσει/σπάσει το βύσμα της κεραίας, το άλλαξα και διορθώθηκε το πρόβλημα.  :Smile:

----------

